# Lollypop



## Grower13 (Jan 22, 2012)

For my first grow journal I'll be growing Leprechaun Seed Company's Lollypop. Lollypop is C99 X Romulan  cross. This is my first time growing Lollypop or any C99 strain hybrid. I put 5 seeds into MG seed stater(I have had 100% success with MG seed starter... 27 in a row, thanks HL) and as always I have 5 plants. I'll be running 2 crops of lollypop before I shutdown for the summer. I hope I do the strain justice and help us learn something along the way. 

I'm a dirt farmer.... still working on an exact mix....no MG..... or hot soil
I use t5's 24/7 in veg and 600 watt hps 12/12 in flower.
I'll be using GH flora series  3-2-1.....  1-2-3
All my water is PH'd and adjusted
My room temps run 67 to 77...... humidity runs 33 to 44 percent.
My flower space is 4.5 ft by 2.5ft and 8ft tall.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 22, 2012)

here are the babies at 10 days...... gave them some light nutrients for the first time today...... they should take off now.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in. Green Mojo.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Poppin a squat over here :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks BHO, PP and LJ........ I check on them this morning..... their growing like weeds.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

sending ya some green mojo your way.

be sitting back watching :aok:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sub'd!! Green Mojo for your LOLLYPOP


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks pc and gone2pot...... gone2pot, I know you have grown LSC gear. Have you flowered lollypop? Any advice?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

This is one of the strains I don't have of theirs. I have run Redrock, Klondike, Snakebite, Bourbon Street & Gravedigger. I think Hamster Lewis ran this strain. Have you checked out the Leprechaun grow group thread? Some good tips on Lollypop should be there, but Colin & Sharon are the ultimate experts. They will know how to get the best from her. Keep us posted


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a description I found on Lollypop.

Lollypop is a super extreme pineapple flavoured C99, crossed to the remarkable Romulan, creating a cinnamon coffee flavoured hybrid of very, very good quality. Pollen from our 1998 Romulan male was used, resulting in a taste test conducted with four mothers and three provinces and two states. The one mother chosen was then cubed to offer you the best tasting and smelling buds we have ever grown. The plants have a deliciously overpowering aroma during flowering.

Here are my 5 plants at 19 days from ground break.  The first pic is of the plant that topped  itself..... the 2 stems out grew the center....... and dominated it.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2012)

Some fine looking plants.  And from that description, sounds like some fine weed.  MoJo for some ladies.


----------



## old52hippie (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck with this grow. Lanky like the Cindy...easy on watering and feed...lovely buds . Aroma and taste are memorable to say the least. Always able to pick one plant out of an entire room of something else. ( with a blindfold ). We'll be watching the grow. Keep the Faith, Sharon.


----------



## depetreono (Feb 5, 2012)

this looks like its ganna be good. count me in


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Day 33 of veg..... they were topped about 7-10 days ago...... re-potted in their flowering pots tonight ....... they are bushing out good.

I like this new potting soil I'm trying on this grow.





When your roots look like this in your pot...... time to putem in a bigger pot.




They are nice and healthy.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are a few more pics of them...... now wait on them to show sex..... I'm hoping for at least 3 girls. Clones will be taken in a couple weeks.


----------



## WillyGreen28 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a pack of these and was debating popping them. After reading this thread, i'm ready. I have almost the exact same setup except i'm running DWC. Very curious what kind of results you will get.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking good 13.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

I love how lushly green your special gals are. Very healthy :aok: Keeper up!

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

nice. they will really love the new real estate. 

hows the drainage on that mix? looks like alot of peat in there.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys..... Irish, the soil is light... airy ...... drains good..... by far the best out of the bag soil I've found in my area...... I'm thinking about  3 days between watering times..... it holds water.... drains well...... has space in it. I got my fingers crossed that mj will like it.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like they're coming along strong. I'll be standing by for the buddage!


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

A little update at day 41....... I looked for the first time for the sex...... they are starting to alternate nodes....... I got one that looks to be a little different from the others....... I'm guessing its male.

The different one:







They are doing good....... working to make them bushy and short


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

It shouldn't be long for I'll know the sex...... I hope


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking good, nice pics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

Green bring on the females mojo


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are showing their sex....... well 4 out of the 5 are...... can you tell the sex of each one? 

One:






Two:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 5, 2012)

Three:







Five:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 7, 2012)

3 girls    1 boy    1 unknown...... leaning girl


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 16, 2012)

4 girls
put 2 of the girls into flower last weekend:

here are a couple of pics: Lollypop at 1 week of 8(i think)


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice 13.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 21, 2012)

One of my favorite posters. I've been following, but figured I'd hit the thread up and let you know. Going to subscribe to this. As with Irish, wondering how much drainage you have going on in those containers. Don't see an awful lot of perlite, but I'm not exactly sure what peat looks like, either. how often do you water? Curious, as I'm currently in FFOF/perlite mix, and get a good ounce of drainage off of a gallon of water between two plants.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a new soil for  me....... I do get some runoff....... I'm not happy with the soil for veging plants....... it does stay wet to long....... when the plant gets bigger and goes into flower...... the soil is great...... the plants love it. It is the best soil I've found in my area....... next grow I'm going to add more perlite and cut it with a little different mix...... Once I've get it just right I'm going to post the recipefor y'all....... but I have to say Irish is right....... but I made it work in veg and its rocking in flower. Thank y'all so much for looking in on my grow....... I learn how to do this from all of yall.

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks to all who are watching my grow.
Update 3/24 2 weeks into flower....... plants went in at 16 inches tall....... they're now 26 inches tall....... that's some stretch going on....... I'm told it's the c99 trait which causes it....... btw add another 10 inches for your pot height.

they seem to love this soil...... straight off the shelf y'all with GH flora....... it stays a little wet in veg when plants are small but when the roots fill the pot it rocks...... These pics will speak for themselves..... I can't wait to smoke some.

plant 2 she stays a little greener then the others


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2012)

plant 5 she stays the lightest green...... has the structure and equal growth for the tops


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good as always, G13!! :ciao: and :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a beauty 13.  Any smells, other than your farts? lol  Really a fine looking plant.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's a beauty 13.  Any smells, other than your farts? lol  Really a fine looking plant.



No flowering odor yet powerplanter...... the frost should start any day now and the odor should start........ 6 weeks to go.:icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm using General Hydroponics 3 part flora .... hard water micro and calmag is mixed in there about every other watering..... I've been feeding them medium strength the whole way (advice of breeder) and no Gro(part 1) during flower...... at almost 3 weeks into flower I'd say this is going to be some impressive mj. I'll take some advice from y'all about how I should finish them those last 3 weeks. I'll have some more pics for y'all this weekend.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 28, 2012)

LSC has some great sounding crosses.  I got a couple on my list.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

Just got caught up on your journal. Nice work..continued mojo.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks y'all glad you looked in on my grow...... I've got 6 clones going for my last grow for a while....... hey Rose did you ever get a clone off that medicine woman reveg?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't cloned her yet, I am thinking I will do that very soon, thanks for asking. Her reveg is doing well.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2012)

3 weeks give or take a day.....the stretch was over by end of week 2 had 10 inches of it on a 16 inch plant..... so leave some room if your space is limited by height........ I think the pics tell the rest:icon_smile: 


plant #2


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2012)

plant #5  this may be a keeper....... lovely... just lovely


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice 13, very very nice.  They are some beautiful ladies.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like its going to be yummy..  Thanks for sharing..

Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 6, 2012)

4 weeks in flower....... can you SMELL that SMELL........ I say it smells like thick pineapple sweet tart syrup if there was such a thing ....... one of those smell you can't get enough of

plant #5.... this one might not need stakes


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 6, 2012)

plant #2  is fading more than I would like........ I think it'll be fine with some more nutes this week. it needs to be staked.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

looking great!! g13. hows the yellowing going?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

I feed them some some GH flora gro to give some extra N........ seems to have stop yellowing for now......... only about 3 weeks left....... buds are putting on weight fast now....... will have pics this weekend.


----------



## old52hippie (Apr 12, 2012)

Last three weeks brings on delicious aromas. Watch ventilation !!!!!!! Keep the Faith & enjoy. Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2012)

I need bud porn!!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Been feeding them well....... buds are getting heavy........ looks like I'll have to stake up all the tall buds....... smell is getting heavier (ripe Pineapple and passion fruit with a giant yellow sweet tart under tone)...... not sure some folks would know it's pot but they would smell it and wonder....... I've got the last to females placed in the flower closet. I had to buzz them off to keep in my veg area while they were waiting their turn...... they will have many tops...... and BTW I've got clones from each one to fill the closet one last time before summer. 
I took a few extra pics ....... 5 weeks in flower
plant #2


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

plant #5


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea baby!!  Damn fine looking buds 13.  :icon_smile:   :holysheep:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2012)

6 weeks into flower 2 weeks left....... *Do not grow lollypop without odor control period.* I've had to stake every stem on the plant........ I've had 100% clone rate into jiffy pucks w/o any cloning gel or powder...... My first attempt at hydro is a 5 gallon dwc...... it is 1 week into flower now..... I'll post some photos of it in a couple weeks.
plant #2


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2012)

plant #5


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## powerplanter (Apr 27, 2012)

You got any pics. to through up 13?  Been waiting on updates on this thread and your Gravedigger.  Wondering how they look now after a week has gone by.  I'll check back later.  Stay safe 13.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 27, 2012)

7 weeks in flower...... odor is unreal..... but controllable..... every stem had to be staked..... .... I'll go on tric watch from here...... will harvest when time is right...... I don't think it will be far from the 8 week mark though...... I'll have to admit I'm looking forward to smoking some of this. I'm running 100% on cloning 4 different females I've got 4 or 5 from each one.......  Oh I'll pot yall some pics of the hydro plant I've got at almost 2 weeks in flower in a few days. Y'all growing mj is work and requires a commitment to do it right. I think I'm getting there. 

Thanks Dan and PP for looking in on my grow....... Dan the LSC people are good folks and I'm honored if someone considered using their genetics because of my 1st ever grow journal.  PP..... I don't have gravedigger yet. I do have bourbon st waiting in the hole for next season.

plant 2


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Apr 27, 2012)

plant 5


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## powerplanter (Apr 27, 2012)

Those are some sweet looking buds.  I'm envious.  Tho shalt not covet thy neighbors weed.  LOL


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks good. I grew it awhile back. Pics are in that group grow Lep thread. Had good yields, but just not a frost factory to be a keeper.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2012)

My bad.  Ruffy has the Gravedigger thread.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 28, 2012)

power planter, i have 1 grave digger & it been tooped, 6th node maybe. ill be growing her for a bit.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

they look very nice....i have 10 going myself....well 2 weeks from seed..
what was your % of females?
thanks


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 29, 2012)

4 out of 5 were females.... if your an indoor grower make sure you top them early...... keeps them shorter and they bush very well.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks grower...room is 4x8x8...1000w ebb n flow 12 bucket


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2012)

Opened the door to my man cave where my grow closet is located this morning and wow....... the odor is unbelievable........ I have 2 lollypop plants a couple days short of eight weeks and 3 others in flower 1 at 4 weeks...... 1 at 3 weeks and one in dwc at 3 weeks........  the last update before the chop will be tomorrow....... they may get the ax tomorrow night or saturday....... I can hardly wait to put some fire on one of those buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2012)

I have both Gravedigger and Bourbon St seedlings started.  They are still too small to be very interesting.  I have enjoyed following along with your grow here of the Lollypop.


----------



## greenjoe (May 3, 2012)

looking forward to the end...


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> looking forward to the end...




Me too!


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have both Gravedigger and Bourbon St seedlings started.  They are still too small to be very interesting.  I have enjoyed following along with your grow here of the Lollypop.




When I start back up....... I've got 3  strains ready Bourbon St, Deadhead OG and Skunk #1. Are your doing them in the organic dirt or hydro?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

I am going to do organic dirt for a while--I am putting most of the hydro stuff in storage for now.  I am enjoying not having to do all that hydro entails.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2012)

I took the last pics of the 2 girls this morning........ then they got the ax....... both are trimmed and hanging now...... they smell wonderful to me...... my wife says they smell like *hit...... I told her that was a complement......... got a ball of finger hash I'm gonna be hitting after I finish this post....... anyway here are the last living pics for plant #2 and #5....... they gave all they had....... they are showing their eight weeks in flower....... they produced very well...... I was surprised how hard the lower buds ended up...... no light airy buds. Happy Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## greenjoe (May 5, 2012)

Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## powerplanter (May 5, 2012)

Very nice 13.  How much do you think they put out?  I'll be checking back for the smoke report.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2012)

They look absolutely great!  How long did you end up flowering these?  I've got the Gravedigger and Bourbon St. started.


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2012)

Nicely done, G13!! :ciao:


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

Excellent read G13! The pictures and discriptions were amazing and informative too so thank you for all of that. Look forward to seeing and reading more from ya!


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2012)

I took them at day 58....... ended up with almost 4 ozs of quality smoking weed....... the clones are producing more for me....... these plants do well with LST..... I have two clones in flower with 20-30 tops each .......... the plant that was different is well into flower now....... it smells spearminty to me........ you have to top these plants..... once topped they get multiple heads easily ....... they clone well in jiffy pucks and in hydro dwc set up.

The dirt I used is the Jungle Growth brand(they have a web site) sold at Lowes...... the grower's mix professional straight out of the bag....... I used GH 3 part mixed at 3-2-1 in veg in flower I used 0-2-4...... used tap water ph'd down to 6.5 (after adding nutes..lol).


----------



## greenjoe (May 13, 2012)

and thanks for the tips..


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2012)

I have a soil mix I'll share........ It is easy. You can buy what you need at the Lowes...... is it the best ever? probably not....... it will grow quality marijuana and give you a starting point to build and learn from without burning up your clones because the soil is to hot or stays to wet. This is what I needed someone to tell me when I started and couldn't find and was to limited in my knowledge to know how to ask........ so for you beginners this is a recipe I wish I'd had when I started.

1- 64 quart bag of jungle growth  growers mix professional(not the flower and vegetable) LOOK for GROWERS MIX

1- 32 quart bag of jungle growth pure organic potting mix( NO NEEM CAKE I'm trying it now)

1- 8 quart bag of Vermiculite

Mix it all up good and put it in some good sizes pots and grow you some dope. It works I promise....... I'm into my third crop and no issues from the soil. I'm sure there is better out there....... but this is widely available through out the USA and easy to to do. Good Luck to yall who try it....... let me know how it works for you........ Oh... be sure order the General Hydroponics 3 part flora for your nutes and you'll grow some dank for sure.


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey G13 just to be clear, you got almost 6 z's from just the two plants?



checked my long division again and gonna have to say almost 4 oz's....... 61 grams from  grams from #2 and 50grams from #5  total 111grams 

111/28 = 3.96    almost 4 from the two........ I divided 20 instead of 28 I guess........ I knew those jars musta been holding alot........ I go by how many jars I got not ounces......... sorry for the slight error........ I'm very happy with the results......... I can get more per plant from the clones. I can't get any where near the gram per watt thing. I'm very happy with 1/2 that....... Dan I did get 20 grams out of a 12 ounce Dr Pepper can


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)

OK....... last update to my first ever grow journal Lollypop 58 days in flower she was chopped after pics were taken. this plant was topped 3 different times to keep her short for and extra 4 weeks in veg til there was room for her. it work out nice...... got 27 tops out of her..... this is a keeper.
Yeah....... I went a little crazy with the pics........  the smell is OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Ruffy (Jun 2, 2012)

nice job g13! ill be waiting for a smoke report...... looks nice


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> nice job g13! ill be waiting for a smoke report...... looks nice




Thanks ruffy...... I've never done a smoke report....... I'll tell you this...... I can take 5 or 6 hits before 8:00am go to work and be stoned til 12:30 or 1:00.... just in time for lunch hits. I've been smoking lollypop for 3 weeks...... been so stoned 2 or 3 times I kinda Guido out(got so stoned I didn't like it)...... oh and sometimes you don't know how stoned your are til you get somewhere.:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice 13.  How's the taste?


----------



## tastyness (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm just learning how to sex my plants so thanks for the great pictures.
Was it #3 that turned out to be the boy?  
Beautiful Grow and journal- Thanks for sharing



			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> Three:
> 
> View attachment 186291
> 
> ...


----------

